# should he stay or should he go??



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We are going camping in 2 days and we are trying to decide weather Dallas should go with us or stay with my moms friend, I don't know what to do! :'( I can't decide! I want to take him but I'm worried the camper could get to hot or too cold, and the lady who says she can take him doesn't have a hedgehog so I would have to explain to her ans I will be.worried sick if he doesn't come but I would be a little worried if he came and I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd say bring him! It could be fun. If it gets hot, you could bring ice packs in a cooler and wrap them in fleece for him to lay by.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya I think I'm going to take him, I just need to ask my dad, he doesn't want him to come, he takes up room in the bathroom lol his small 2 level cage fits in the tub but I wane his normal cage, but its too big. So I'm going to convince my dad,.my mom says.I'm going to have.to "cut the.umbilical cord" soon, but I don't want too :'( I told her I will leave.him at home when its not a 13 hour drive to get back to him, she gets.it. her friend can wait untill September long to take care of him at her house. So ya its 11 pm so I should turn the lights off and let dallas get.his night hours!


----------



## CaylaHedgehog (Jul 5, 2012)

If you're well prepared, bring him. just make sure you have something for him if it gets too hot, or too cold and he should be fine  taking your hedgie on trips is very fun, when I used to take my hedgie with me she used to love it as most of them are little adventurers


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol and this trip is to Alberta so no ticks! I can take him out and to the beach and stuff! I can buy him a toy at the Calgary zoo!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as you can keep his schedule more or less the same, and as said, you have back up for heating and cooling, I would guess it would be okay for a couple days. I wouldn't suggest having him out on the beach though - sand is good at getting stuck in private parts, especially with males, and sand is also notorious for having lots of bacteria, parasites, etc.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

just remember that it's starting to cool down drastically at night now. I know where I am, the nights are dropping down to the teens, which is not warm enough for our hedgies. So be sure to bring his entire heat setup as you'll probably need it at night.
The weather is so stupid now, that it can reach high 20's during the day, and mid-teens at night, which is a huge change and can easily trigger hibernation attemtps.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be careful, and I wouldn't let him in the sand, just in the bag. And I will be buying hand warmer things and have an ice pack, I won't take him outside at night because I'm too protective!


----------

